

Realistic Captain America Shield Using CSS - amritsinghlotay
http://www.codelator.com/2014/10/realistic-captain-america-shield-css/

======
amritsinghlotay
Captain America Shield is a fictional weapon which is used by the Marvel
Comics Superhero Captain America. Captain America Shield is made with a non
destructive element known as Vibranium.

In this tutorial, I am going to create Captain America(Steve Rogers) Shield in
CSS3 using circles, star and gradient. It is a very simple tutorial and is
very easy to understand. I used five <div> elements – 4 Circles and 1 Star.
After creating basic design, gradient can be added to give it more realistic
look. I made Captain America Shield in 5 parts namely ‘outerred(Outer most
circle)’, ‘white(White circle)’, ‘innerred(Inner red circle)’, ‘blue(Middle
circle)’ and star.

